# Paying people for sales



## mikewhite85 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a climber who has done a little sales in the past with another company. He definitely has the skills though is not as familiar with the trees and landscape around here (recently moved from Chicago to LA about 4 months ago) and I am working on getting him his CA in the next few months. 

I pay him 17/hr for climbing. How do you guys figure on sending out guys to do estimates? Should I just pay him the same rate under a diff workers comp class? Do you figure on commission as well? 

I wish I could do all the sales myself but I probably only go to 15-25% of my calls. The rest get ignored as I am working on my masters and just can't make it out to them. It would be nice to have someone I trust doing the rest.


----------



## no tree to big (May 7, 2012)

not with the co I'm with now (they have 3 estimators and a 4th office jockey can go if necessary) but the co I worked for for like a day before I got a call from the one I'm with now. what they did was had one part time estimator then it was setup so if there was an estimate far away or he couldn't get to it there were I think 3 other guys the owner would trust to do estimates they each lived in different directions so he would give it to the guy that lived closest you would get your hourly rate and a small gas allowance plus you got 10%. anybody could sell a job as long as it was along the guide lines for co pricing and you'd get the 10%. But that co was the most expensive co in the Chicago area


----------

